# fishing goal for 2009



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have decided to focus on becoming a better fisherman this year, I have been spending most of my free time hunting for the past 10 years, and have neglected fishing, but with hunting getting so complicated and so few animals, I have decided to start going after trophy fish, more trips to the gorge, fish lake, ect. I have had yurning to get down on the boulder and catch some of those monster brook trout, I'd like to catch some burbot, maybe focus on the northerns in Yuba, So now trying to get the hunting bug out of my system and focus on catching the fishing bug. So if I annoy any of you on here or I ask to many questions, just keep me in check, This will hopefully be a good transition, and I can learn to be a better fisherman again this year. That is my new years resolution, Any help would be apprieciated.

Goals:

1. Ice a 18" plus Tiger From Scofeild
2. Ice a 22" Cut from Strawberry
3. Ice a 8 lb. plus Laker from Fish Lake
4. Fish Boulder for Large Brook Trout.
5. Ice Burbot at the Gorge
6. Learn to catch Lakers at the Gorge, 10 Lb fish or Bigger
7. Catch a Northern out of Yuba
8. Catch Walleye out of Yuba
9. Forgot one, Sturgon in Idaho on the Snake

This is a big list of Goals for the year, but I am going to have a great time trying.

Are these Goals realistic? Am I setting my goals to high?


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 1. Ice a 18" plus Tiger From Scofeild
> 2. Ice a 22" Cut from Strawberry
> ...


I don't think any of these goals by them selves are unrealistic 
But the odds of you going 9 for 9 might not be good 
I caught my first northerns from yuba this year 
P.M. me give you a few tips


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Very realistic goals. The walleye from Yuba will be your biggest challenge i think.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Very realistic goals. The walleye from Yuba will be your biggest challenge i think.


+1.

I have two goals.
1. Catch a trout 26" or better. Came close this year...
2. Catch a Brook over 16".


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I know that the full list will be difficult, I am sure it will take more than the year, These are just a few goals I wanted to set, and focus on improving my fishing ability, I figure if I set some goals I can focus a bit more and really try and learn to be a better fisherman.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Very realistic goals. The walleye from Yuba will be your biggest challenge i think.
> ...


 We'll get you that 16" + brookie out of our own Uintas next year for sure, Nor-tah!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

My goal for 2009 is to catch my first Walleye and Tiger Trout!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a great 2008 fishing season, I learned a lot met some really good people and explored a ton of new waters. Next year I have a few goals that I would like to achieve and places on my must visit list.

Goals:
1. Fish with more forum members, new species, new techniques...
2. Lean to fish for catfish....
3. Discover at least one more place to atv in to fish with new raft....
4. Land a wiper... 
5. More time on the river....

Place on the "must visit list"
1. Repeat ice off trip to otter creek and piute (repeat again memorial day weekend)
2. Yellowstone
3. Boulder Mountians (this means you brookie guy wheelers are ready!)
4. Fish Lake 
5. Enjoy fairview canyon before the zebra mussels ruin that canyon...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not catch a single tiger trout this year and if I do make sure every one comes home with me


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Not catch a single tiger trout this year and if I do make sure every one comes home with me


Aren't you on the wrong forum? Shouldn't you be on UTOF?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Not catch a single tiger trout this year and if I do make sure every one comes home with me


Hey, why do you say that?

All I want is a week at Moon Lake, and a few surrounding lakes and streams....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey, why do you say that?
> 
> All I want is a week at Moon Lake, and a few surrounding lakes and streams....


That sounds nice and relaxing

I want to fish stillwaters more and "maybe" not fish the middle provo so much... that last one will be hard though, that river is like crack for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Not catch a single tiger trout this year and if I do make sure every one comes home with me
> ...


I read a tiger thread on UTOF the other night - were you in on that flyguy7?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

nah, don't spend much time over there. I dislike tigers because they are the DWRs little freak mutant that does not spawn successfully or even fight that hard. Its their way of controlling populations 100% by not allowing natural reproduction and in the meantime trying to bolster license sales with this "quirky" hybrid. Every other western states encourages natural reproduction and wild trout (please note there is a difference of "wild" and "native") with the exception of Utah. Tigers are just takin up Rainbow space IMO.

One goal this year....25lb carp on a fly


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> nah, don't spend much time over there. I dislike tigers because they are the DWRs little freak mutant that does not spawn successfully or even fight that hard. Its their way of controlling populations 100% by not allowing natural reproduction and in the meantime trying to bolster license sales with this "quirky" hybrid. Every other western states encourages natural reproduction and wild trout (please note there is a difference of "wild" and "native") with the exception of Utah. Tigers are just takin up Rainbow space IMO.
> 
> One goal this year....25lb carp on a fly


I am afraid I will have to disagree with you on this one. The tiger trout I have caught have been the hardest fighting trout. I would take a hard fighting freak lab fish over a strawberry cut any day. If you are looking for "wild" fish montana would be your choice my understanding it has been 50 years since the stocked the yellowstone region.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> nah, don't spend much time over there. I dislike tigers because they are the DWRs little freak mutant that does not spawn successfully or even fight that hard. Its their way of controlling populations 100% by not allowing natural reproduction and in the meantime trying to bolster license sales with this "quirky" hybrid. Every other western states encourages natural reproduction and wild trout (please note there is a difference of "wild" and "native") with the exception of Utah. Tigers are just takin up Rainbow space IMO.
> 
> One goal this year....25lb carp on a fly


One of the reasons for Tiger Trout is that they are a lot more resistant to disease that Rainbow Trout.
I also feel that they put up a great fight.

As far as what fish are native, or wild, why do you say that Utah calssifies them differently that other states.
Sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder.

By the way, Utah is not the only state to stock sterile Trout.
It's a very effective way to control the fish population in reservoirs that are used for irrigation.
These waters fluctuate in water depth too much to sustain healthy trout populations on their own.

A big problem with the fishing in Utah, is the large population of people across the Wasatch Front.

We over use all of our Natural Resources here and they have to be replenished, or they would be gone.

States like Idaho and Montana don't see their human population
as concentrated as we have here in Utah.
Therefore their Natural Resources are not as adversely effected as they are here.

Every State has to manage their resources according to their population and revenue.
The State of Utah does the best that it can with what it has to work with.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are my '09 goals:

Catch my first Tiger Trout.
Learn how to fly fish (I got a fly reel for Christmas to go along with a rod I purchased at a yard sale a few months ago) and hopefully catch a few on a fly. 
Catch my first Lake Trout in Utah (I caught one up in Canada over the summer).
Make at least one trip to the Boulder Mountains.
Catch a Brookie at least 17 inches.
Catch a trout 22 inches or larger.
More consistently catch big bass out of Quail Creek and Sand Hollow (I caught one 20 incher out of Sand Hollow this year, I'm hoping to catch several 20 inchers and a personal best in '09). 

There are probably a few things that I would like to accomplish in '09 that I just can't think of right now. I think that is a good place to start though, for now anyway.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple years ago I set a goal to catch 10 species of fish. I thought it would be a challenging, yet realistic goal. Especially since I don't tend to travel very far to go fishing. But, priorities changed and I think I ended up with five species.

I'll set my goals low this year and try to get out more than the three times I made it this year. I would, however, really like to catch a trout (of any species) big enough to hang on the wall. And a grayling. I really want to catch a grayling.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> I would take a hard fighting freak lab fish over a strawberry cut any day.


 I couldn't agree with you more!



> It's a very effective way to control the fish population in reservoirs that are used for irrigation.


Oh well, this is Darwin at its best. The fish that do survive will get huge, grow fast, and be incredibly strong. Look at the Bighorn in Montana. Since the trout population has been declining, the quality and size of the fish has never been higher. Another example would be New Zealand. Everyone has read and heard of the giant browns and rainbows from there. Those rivers have a MUCH LOWER fish population than our local rivers. This is one reason why they grow to such giant proportions.



> States like Idaho and Montana don't see their human population
> as concentrated as we have here in Utah.
> Therefore their Natural Resources are not as adversely effected as they are here.


 Look at Colorado. It has a population 3 times that of Utah, yet does a very successful job at managing many front range streams as wild trout fisheries. You will not find a Tiger trout in the Roaring Fork, Taylor, South Platte, Arkansas, Fryingpan, etc... yet these fisheries were able to overcome heavy angler pressure and whirling disease just as the Madison has.



> The tiger trout I have caught have been the hardest fighting trout.


 When was the last time you had a Tiger take you well into the backing? Try fishing some of the bigger Rainbow rivers outside utah such as the north platte, upper green, henrys fork, Missouri, and especially Bristol bay, alaska (7-8 weight rods with 10lb maxima that still will put you 75-125 yards into your backing for the AK rainbows)



> Every State has to manage their resources according to their population and revenue.
> The State of Utah does the best that it can with what it has to work with.


Think of how much money the DWR could put into habitat restoration with the money that has been spent on Tiger trout the past 5 years. Utah could buy water rights and improve fish habitat (such as was done recently on the Sevier) all across the state.

ACHY, PM me about the Grayling, i'll hook ya up.....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyguy7,
rather that continue to hijack this thread, let's move over to the confidential forum and continue there.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

give him the business grandpa! (JK flyguy)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a UTOF sized chip on that shoulder. That's the same crap those guys over there spew about tiger trout. "if it's not native, i don't want to catch it."  What a bunch of boobs. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please use the Confidential Forum for Tiger Trout Discussions and lets leave this one as it started.

By the way, my goal for the new year is to try and fish some new waters that I have not fishedbefore or at least in the last 10 years.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Agreed, Grandpa D! fair enough. Marty, maybe you should learn the difference between "native" and "wild" before you go spouting off!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know the difference. Spout, Spout. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

2009 Goals:

Catch a Lake Trout. I promised myself last year to visit a couple of mac waters and I only got one ice trip to Fish Lake that was way too windy to do much fishing. It doesn't have to be Fish Lake though.

Speaking of Fish Lake, I'll definitely be back to that area in the spring and summer both to try new places and to revisit others that tickled me right this year.

Beat my personal best trout (length, since I don't carry a scale). I did that this year with one at 24" (which was way heavier than any previous trout for me), but I lost one significantly larger after a great battle. I'll be back for more. :wink: 

I've always seen a bunch of lake names on the stocking lists that I didn't know the location of and I've done (and am still doing) my homework on pinpointing many of the obscure lake names of one area in particular. I've compiled a list of these places and their coordinates, plus studied the maps to find them. I plan to visit a ton of those this coming year starting as soon as the snow allows me to. They're probably full of small fish, but I'll never know unless I make the trek.

Of course I'd like to get down to Boulder Mtn this year, since I still haven't been there.

I'll be realistic and stop there. There's so much I'd like to do, but those are my main objectives.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I know the difference. Spout, Spout. :lol:


Flyguy7 you seem to be able to dish it out, but not take it. It was a joke. In a sarcastic sort of way.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:? :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> 2009 Goals:
> Beat my personal best trout (length, since I don't carry a scale). I did that this year with one at 24" (which was way heavier than any previous trout for me), but I lost one significantly larger after a great battle. I'll be back for more. :wink:
> 
> I've always seen a bunch of lake names on the stocking lists that I didn't know the location of and I've done (and am still doing) my homework on pinpointing many of obscure lake names of one are in particular. I've compiled a list of these places and their coordinates, plus studied the maps to find them. I plan to visit a ton of those this coming year starting as soon as the snow allows me to. They're probably full of small fish, but I'll never know unless I make the trek.


I'm not going to pick up the bow so early this season which will leave me more time for fishing and playing softball. On the fishing side, if you'd like, I'd love to carpool with you to some places and get into some fish. I have a few spots I can repay the favor on. There is one in particular I'd like to hit with you if thats ok. My personal goals are to just spend more time on the water..... I want to kinda get back to catching nice bass from Jordanelle, Pelican, possibly Red Fleet and Steinaker, fish Ashley Creek and the Green River, actually night fish for catfish out of my tube this year, and catch some larger trout, whether thats by fishing places like the Berry with minnows or whatever I need to do. I'd like to catch some really nice Tigers as well but I am pretty sure I have some places pinned down for that. I also want to hit a small Uinta stream I know about during the raspberry season this year.... great times... fish a little, eat some raspberries, fish some more.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the offer to hook me up on the grayling, Flyguy7. I already know where to go to get one, though. The trouble is getting the chance to make the trip.


----------

